

Ask HN: Will you still subscribe to Amazon Prime if they hike the price by $40? - TravelTechGuy

2 day shipping is great, but their streaming service trails behind Netflix in offerings. So, is it worth $119&#x2F;year?
======
xur17
I'd be more likely to if they'd actually release an android app for amazon
video, or the chromecast. The main devices I use with Netflix simply don't
work with Amazon Video, so it's basically useless to me.

Shipping alone is worth <$80 for me. If they can make Amazon Video a more
compelling offering, I'd be more likely to.

------
__derek__
Nope. I unsubscribed when my student price ($40) lapsed and I was bumped up to
full price ($80). Looking over my order history told me that (a) I don't order
much from Amazon and (b) those orders are not time-sensitive. Oh, and Prime
Instant Video is worthless.

------
zequel
Yes, because I split the cost with my sister a couple of towns away so it'll
still be $50-60 a year. I don't receive the video benefits since I'm not the
primary subscriber but Netflix is enough for me.

------
ezisezis
I did subscribe for a year but recently cancelled my subscription.

I now purchase fewer things(nice for an nyc apartment) and get to go outside
and interact with the other people in my city.

------
deftnerd
I was planning on unsubscribing. I don't use Prime for video and my family and
I don't order enough to take advantage of the cheaper/faster shipping.

------
toomuchtodo
Definitely. I spend tens of thousands of dollars with Amazon every year for
both business and personal purchases. Even at $40 more, its still a fantastic
value.

------
DevX101
Prime is not a replacement for Netflix yet, and I order from Amazon maybe once
every 2 months. I'll probably unsubscribe if they do this.

------
esw
Not sure - I'd have to do the math on the shipping, because I hardly ever use
the streaming service.

------
throwaway420
Most likely. I use Amazon a fair amount and I'd rather not think about
shipping costs when trying to buy stuff.

The video collection isn't extensive enough and needs to further grow to
really compete with Netflix. But there's some stuff there that Netflix doesn't
have so its good to have as a secondary source of entertainment possibilities.

------
pwg
I don't subscribe now. So a price hike will simply further my unwillingness to
subscribe.

------
helpful
Yes

